# How to make sshfs work with "none" cipher?

## Ant P.

I've already got USE=+hpn, NoneEnabled on the server and client, "none" listed in both sides' Ciphers, and even tried using scp with the NoneSwitch=yes option, but wireshark's still showing files not transferred as-is and ssh's debug output tells me nothing useful. What else can I try?

----------

